# Favourite drugstore cleanser



## Karen_B (Jun 11, 2008)

I am very sorry if this has come up before - I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything, but I'm pretty bad at doing good searches, so... LOL!

Anyway, I was wondering what everyone's favourite drugstore facial cleanser is. I'm running out and I need to get a new one that's good and relatively cheap.
TIA!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 11, 2008)

I loooove Aveeno's positively radiant line! I use the makeup pads at night and I use the daily scrub in the morning. They pads are about 7 bucks, and you only get 28 BUT you can cut them all in half and get 56. A half a pad will take all your makeup off so you don't have to worry about that. One side exfoliates so it's kinda rough feeling (not in a bad way though!), and the other side is smooth so I use that to wipe my eyes off. Hope this helps!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 11, 2008)

Idk if your drugstores have Alba Botanica, but I LOVE the pineapple scrub and pineapple cleanser! They help my skin and make it soo soft.


----------



## upside_down (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm going to second Aveeno's Positively Radiant line, I use the face wash and moisturizer and I love them both so much.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 11, 2008)

Garnier Fructis detoxifying gel cleanser is great.  It's really comparable to MAC's green gel cleanser which I use and love.  It's a lot cheaper too


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 11, 2008)

I use Garnier Fructis face scrub and cleanser every morning in the shower and I love them! 

My face is usually really dry and tight after getting out of the shower but that has stopped since I started using Garnier. 

What was really cool was when I bought the cleanser, I got the scrub for free!


----------



## pinkstar (Jun 11, 2008)

I love any cleanser by Olay!
Cleans really well without stripping skin or making it feel tight or dry.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 11, 2008)

Clean and Clear


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 12, 2008)

How do you like St Ives products?


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 13, 2008)

I use Cetaphil!  It's very gentle.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

Orange Essence Facial Cleanser - Burt's Bees + Exfoliants - Burt's Bees

amazing stuff.


----------



## user79 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bebe Young Care foaming cleanser

Love this stuff!!


----------



## liar_lips (Jun 14, 2008)

Garnier face wash or cetaphil


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sixpixee* 

 
_I use Cetaphil! It's very gentle._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liar_lips* 

 
_Garnier face wash or cetaphil_

 
cetaphil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is very mild.u will be doing ur skin a huge favour in the long run! 


pm for any questions


----------

